# G & J Frame Id Help Please



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 15, 2021)

Can anyone identify which year and model this G & J frame is?  Please let me know if you need any more pictures or measurements.
Kindly,
Brant


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 15, 2021)

@mrkmcdonnell @corbettclassics


----------



## Craig Allen (Oct 15, 2021)

Check inside the seat tube. There may be a tag identifying year and model.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 15, 2021)

Looks a '99. Model is stamped top right seat post binder. I believe the stamp is barely visible in photo 6.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 15, 2021)

Can't stop staring........😯😯😯🤩


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 15, 2021)

Craig Allen said:


> Check inside the seat tube. There may be a tag identifying year and model.





mrkmcdonnell said:


> Looks a '99. Model is stamped top right seat post binder. I believe the stamp is barely visible in photo 6.



Success!  This is the first time I have found a build tag in one of these. The red ink is hard to read.  The date is possibly: 9/23/9 or 9/23/1.
Model on the tag maybe is: 21 or 26? per the first two numbers or 22? based on the second scribbles or numbers???


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 15, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Can't stop staring........😯😯😯🤩



As long as it isn’t a model 32 which is what I need for the Stinson collection it will be available cheap Eric.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 15, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Success!  This is the first time I have found a build tag in one of these. The red ink is hard to read.  The date is possibly: 9/23/9 or 9/23/1.
> Model on the tag maybe is: 21 or 26? per the first two numbers or 22? based on the second scribbles or numbers???
> 
> View attachment 1496352
> ...



That would be '99, model 26. There was no 21 with that frame design or maybe at all. By '01 the down tube lugs were rococo design.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 15, 2021)

I would love to make the drive to Santa Fe! It's been a while. Used to be a weekly thing.

Been seeing a bunch of cool stuff you've been posting for sale. Was actually piecing this together in the Parts/Ephemera For Sale thread just now..... 🤣  🤣  🤓


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 15, 2021)

My 1898 Model 26. Same red ink


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 15, 2021)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> Looks a '99. Model is stamped top right seat post binder. I believe the stamp is barely visible in photo 6.



Thanks for the assist Mark. Up here?  I am not seeing any numbers.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 15, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> My 1898 Model 26. Same red ink



Where is your serial number Mike?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 15, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Where is your serial number Mike?



I'm not sure. I'll check next time it's out.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 15, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Thanks for the assist Mark. Up here?  I am not seeing any numbers.
> 
> View attachment 1496359
> 
> View attachment 1496360



Yes, there but it may have been pitted out.
The serial number is opposite side stamped in a milled "window", I believe has a bronze base.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 15, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm not sure. I'll check next time it's out.



😖 I am guessing it is in one of the eight storage units you have full of bikes??


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 15, 2021)

Found it. Thanks Mark!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 15, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Found it. Thanks Mark!
> 
> View attachment 1496363



Absence of alum caps makes it 99.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 15, 2021)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> That would be '99, model 26. There was no 21 with that frame design or maybe at all. By '01 the down tube lugs were rococo design.



I stand corrected. There was a 21 but it is an 1897 heavy weight roadster. Still, not this frame though.


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 16, 2021)

My guess is that it might be the Model 26 1898 ( 26 tooth chainring right? )

If the seat post is correct ( which I believe it is ) then it's an 1898/99 post because 1900 they had the tilting style.

My guess is the 26 though for '98 ( Model 26 - "ROAD RACER" )









1900 Model 32


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 16, 2021)

corbettclassics said:


> My guess is that it might be the Model 26 1898 ( 26 tooth chainring right? )
> 
> If the seat post is correct ( which I believe it is ) then it's an 1898/99 post because 1900 they had the tilting style.
> 
> ...



This frame has no alum caps on the seat stays as found on '98's. That and the spear, not rococo lug design on the down tube found on the 1900's make it a '99.


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 16, 2021)

I think that is the stem that I need for my tandem...


----------

